# Silicone intake boot, sensor doesn't sit down all the way



## turbomustang (May 22, 2004)

My car came with a silicone hose kit and the intake boot fits on the throttle body fine, but the sensor that sits in it sits too high and the tip of the sensor isn't exposed. Would that cause a problem?


----------



## GRMNMUSL (May 22, 2009)

Remove bracket get a thin hose clamp and cut it down and put sensor in and tighten clamp!


----------



## duhafnusa4 (Dec 20, 2007)

Make sure the sensor is not hitting the hood when closed. If it is, it can crack the sensor and leak boost.


----------

